# Is it safe to delete these dmp files?



## rhitwick (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm running out of space in my C drive(only 250MB left) and found these dmp files.

Is it safe to delete dmp files?
I guess KIS is not using them anymore... 

*www.imgx.org/files/54253_fp59r/KIS_DMP%20files.JPG


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2010)

i dont think it will be safe.as these dump files keep info about your system for later reference.

but you can delete them.

still wait for others assistance.


----------



## nims11 (Jan 1, 2010)

.dmp files in the KAV folder are memory dump files that are created automatically in a case of program crash.

these are created so that u can upload these to the kaspersky labs so that they can fix problems. so u can delete them.

but these file are created due to program crashes and so u need to delete them in few days as new .dmp files come...


----------

